# What's the best product to use on a CURVED Fascia?



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

Our building front elevation was 'remodeled' a few years back and the brilliant souls used some sort of particle board for the fascia...which is now soggy, expanding and falling off the front of the building:thumbup:. Cripes!

What is the best flexible material to use on a curved (convex) fascia?? Of course, my first thought would be a hardiboard trim piece...BUT Is a hardi-board material flexible enough to withstand this sort of curve, or will I be cutting a million notches? Any other solutions?

Thanks!


----------



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

*Another view...*

...of the same area


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I can't quite tell the size, but it looks like 1X4, which is available in PVC. It's flexible enough to do what you want it to do, and won't rot.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

PVC lumber is available in both 3/4 and 5/4 thickness and from 3-1/2 to 11-1/2" wide in up to 16' lengths at any siding supply house.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That looks like Masonite siding is what they used for the fascia, the same with your siding. The Masonite is only like 5/16" thick if I remember correctly. PVC would certainly make that radius but at 3/4" you would end up having to rework the flashing.

Hardie would probably work there and at only about $7 a piece it would be worth a try otherwise I'd just go back with the hardboard painted on all sides for now if you didn't want to replace the flashing and save the PVC for the next time you re-roof.


----------



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

*Another aspect*

Our bldg is being torn down in a little over a year, but the city wants it to be repaired in the meantime. Would you still recommend the pvc product or is there something less expensive?


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

If you're sure there's only a year to go I'd use the least expensive product that'd fill the need. Why pay for a long term solution if you know the figurative wrecking ball's heading in your direction?


----------



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

*agreed*

I most definitely agree with you on that. I guess what I'm looking for is an inexpensive alternative. What would be your best suggestion on a material that fits that bill?


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

ORCATX said:


> I most definitely agree with you on that. I guess what I'm looking for is an inexpensive alternative. What would be your best suggestion on a material that fits that bill?


Why not just replace it with what was there? Someone suspected it was masonite (tempered harboard). That guarantees a good fit, and thus no need to reflash. Sure, it'll go to hell eventually, but clearly that's of no concern in this situation.


----------



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

*thanks!*

thanks for pointing me to previous postings. Trying to read from an iPhone screen can be a great way to miss what's higher up in the thread!

Do you know of the best place to buy PVC board? I'm needing some pricing and am not having much luck online.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

The big box stores have it. In my area Lowe's has a better selection. But that may be a local thing


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

ORCATX said:


> thanks for pointing me to previous postings. Trying to read from an iPhone screen can be a great way to miss what's higher up in the thread!
> 
> Do you know of the best place to buy PVC board? I'm needing some pricing and am not having much luck online.


I'm confused. What you have there is for sure not PVC. Someone said it may be masonite, but I just took a closer look at the picture, and it looks too thick to be masonite. It's for sure some sort of particle board. Your best bet is to get up there and cut off a piece, take it to a boxstore or lumber yard and ask them if they have the equivalent.


----------



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

*things that make you go hmmmmm...*

Yeah I'm looking around and everyone at the big stores (HD & Lowe's) are telling me that they no longer carry masonite.

The dimension of the existing boards (prior to water damage) were 3/4" x 10" x 12'...HD is telling me that the PVC trim they carry is no wider than 8". :huh:

At a loss...


----------



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

cortell said:


> I'm confused. What you have there is for sure not PVC. Someone said it may be masonite, but I just took a closer look at the picture, and it looks too thick to be masonite. It's for sure some sort of particle board. Your best bet is to get up there and cut off a piece, take it to a boxstore or lumber yard and ask them if they have the equivalent.


No, I know it isn't PVC board...and I'm ruling PVC out for now because I can't find it in the width I need. SO I'm onto looking for another tempered hardboard, but again I'm having trouble with the width. I'll keep at it..it must have come from somewhere!


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

ORCATX said:


> No, I know it isn't PVC board...and I'm ruling PVC out for now because I can't find it in the width I need. SO I'm onto looking for another tempered hardboard, but again I'm having trouble with the width. I'll keep at it..it must have come from somewhere!


Box stores carry a small sample of materials out there. Check a local lumber yard or construction supplier. They're out there, and they don't bite. You might think they won't give you the time of day because you're not asking for a truck load of material, but you'll be surprised.


----------



## ORCATX (Oct 3, 2013)

A better view


----------

